# Biomass Generator...local story



## moonwolf (Sep 20, 2004)

A major paper producing company that operates a pulp mill locally announced it's investing $84 million to build a biomass generator that will consume forestry waste, including wet 'sludge' (bark and remnants of the log stripping process) and waste 'slash' (products that are wasted in forestry harvesting practices). The plan is to get on line with utilizing 700,000 tons/yr of wet sludge or 350,000 oven dried wood biomass waste to generate steam to convert to power that will help offset their natural gas usage and lower energy costs. Before this, all that waste was piled to make a ski hill. Maybe if they can reverse the dumping back to the waste use to generate power from all that 'ski hill' it'll be flat around here again. lol. 

http://www.prnewswire.com/cgi-bin/s...07/0004542517&EDATE=THU+Mar+08+2007,+11:16+AM 

Anyway, it seems to be gradually happening, after years of talk and stalling. The waste isn't 'waste'. It's fuel!


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

Where?


----------



## mightybooboo (Feb 10, 2004)

Cant wait to see how it turns out.

BooBoo :gromit:


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

There are plans (talk?) about doing that exact thing at our local paper making plant. The holdup, as far as i can tell, is getting gov't approval to gather the slash from the national forest.


----------



## veggrower (Jan 13, 2007)

They are fairly common in the Pacific NW. 

I remember when I was a kid, every town had at least one sawmill and they all had a 'teepee burner' that they burned all of the waste in. I was fascinated watching the huge orange flame in thes big metal teepees. They didn't use it to generate heat or electricity or steam. I was just their waste solution--turn it to smoke and ash.

It is good things are evolving


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

Along the same line--I wish public landfills would get on board with the plasma incinerators and quite burying trash and instead burn it to produce electricity. 

Such plasma burner produces way more energy than it consumes. I would a lot rather have an $84 million plasma burner in our county than the $70 million reverse osmosis system the city is putting in.


----------



## redwall (Mar 10, 2007)

plasma burner whats that i thought that we still had to put more enery in to get plasma


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

redwall said:


> plasma burner whats that i thought that we still had to put more enery in to get plasma


You 'want' ionized gas?


----------



## ahahahni1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I think its wonderful that people are trying to find ways to use our "refuse" to make alternative power. We have a plant they just build down the country road from here that makes methane and then converts it over to natural gas. The use cow manure, and liquid cow manure from lagoons, and grease from restraunts. Somehow it makes some kind of nasty stew that somehow comes out into a useable fuel. I think its the only one like it in the US from what I heard. They are building another one in the next county. This is a huge dairy county so we got lots of poo to get rid of.


----------

